
Paul Graham Keynote at OPT412 on Pittsburgh as a Tech Centre - graeme
https://youtube.com/watch?v=CpfdtgW6_oI
======
graeme
This was submitted nine hours ago by someone else, but it didn't take.

I'm submitting again because it was a very interesting speech.

Also, I meant to add [video] to the title, it should probably be amended. The
mobile interface doesn't allow scrolling to the end of the title to do that.

